# Far Cry 4 - gameplay



## fishfinger (Jun 14, 2014)

This is a demo of some gameplay; both single player and co-operative. Elephants seem pretty badass


----------



## Sunray (Jun 15, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Supine (Jun 15, 2014)

Want!


----------



## poului (Jun 16, 2014)

Really enjoyed 1 and 3 a lot but 2 was pants.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2014)

Looking nice!


----------



## Silva (Jun 19, 2014)

poului said:


> Really enjoyed 1 and 3 a lot but 2 was pants.


I actually liked 2, but the fucker crashed and burned my 78% savegame, and once one gets proper weaponry, going back to rusty G3s made me


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 19, 2014)

Wasn't a fan of two, loved one and enjoying three at the moment.


----------



## Voley (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks ace. I really enjoyed the last one. I hope there's still plenty of scope for sneaking around - one of my favourute bits in the last one was taking out a whole outpost without any of them knowing what had hit them. Setting leopards loose on them was my best tactic.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 19, 2014)

Moar gameplay, including heffalump action:


----------



## Supine (Jun 20, 2014)

Now i really want it


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2014)

That bonus Impaler harpoon gun is hilariously phallic.

That actually looks really good though.  I've been meaning to try 3 once the price went down so might pick it up.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2014)

Looking bloody good! Love the cut the breaks to distract thing and packing a heffalump with c4 and set it off!


----------



## Cid (Jun 29, 2014)

tommers said:


> That bonus Impaler harpoon gun is hilariously phallic.
> 
> That actually looks really good though.  I've been meaning to try 3 once the price went down so might pick it up.



£4 for the next 18 hours on steam.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 12, 2014)

just playing 3 again these last few days, , really great game, this is definitely looking good so far


----------



## cypher79 (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm gonna give 2 another chance after picking it up for £1.50 on gog.com, had it on the 360 when it came out but gave up on it for some reason


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 12, 2014)

We all have up cause it was so frustrating , remember the lack of decent fast travel ? Remember every check point re spawning every time you went past it weather you liberated  it or not ? The jamming guns ? :-(


----------



## Supine (Oct 30, 2014)

First game I've ever preordered!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2014)

http://www.vg247.com/2014/11/12/farc-ry-4-pc-xbox-one-ps4-launch-video/

im REALLY looking forward to this...


----------



## dweller (Nov 13, 2014)

Love the move away from desert island and into a fantasy Himalayas.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 15, 2014)

Tis good! been testing in the 360 version till the xbone one comes


----------



## Supine (Nov 15, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Tis good! been testing in the 360 version till the xbone one comes



bastard!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2014)

Just installing pc version....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2014)

first impressions, ACE


----------



## Dandred (Nov 15, 2014)

Just waiting for mine to finish downloading


----------



## mauvais (Nov 15, 2014)

Is it out yet?


----------



## Supine (Nov 15, 2014)

I took Monday as a holiday. It gets released on Tuesday


----------



## Dandred (Nov 16, 2014)

Yea, check the torrent sites. Been playing for a few hours, fantastic!


----------



## Supine (Nov 18, 2014)

Damn day one patch. 560mb and it's taking an age to load


----------



## cypher79 (Nov 19, 2014)

Supine said:


> Damn day one patch. 560mb and it's taking an age to load



Which version is that on?


----------



## Supine (Nov 19, 2014)

Ps4

Is a great game isn't it. My cat looked a bit troubled by some of the animal sounds!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 19, 2014)

yeah i did a fair bit of hunting last night, felt a bit bad but i really did needed an upgraded weapons holster


----------



## tommers (Nov 19, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> yeah i did a fair bit of hunting last night, felt a bit bad but i really did need an upgraded weapons holster



Games everybody.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 19, 2014)

I know , but the fur looks so real


----------



## tommers (Nov 19, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> I know , but the fur looks so real



Has it asked you to air assassinate an ocelot yet?  I'm not playing otherwise.  I'm all about killing wildlife in inventive ways.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 19, 2014)

no but i had to wipe out a colony of toxic honey badgers


----------



## tommers (Nov 19, 2014)

Fuck honey Badgers tbf.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Deleted
I see youtube video flashing.


----------



## poului (Nov 22, 2014)

I do like that little buggy helicopter thing.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 22, 2014)

So far, it's been great fun. It seems quite a bit bigger, and more varied game-play than Far Cry 3.



Spoiler



Willis Huntley is back


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2014)

Been tempted by this, is it good?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2014)

Yep , if you liked fc3 you'll have a ball


----------



## Supine (Nov 22, 2014)

I saw my first elephant. And blew it up with a grenade by mistake


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 22, 2014)

Supine said:


> I saw my first elephant. And blew it up with a grenade by mistake


Thankfully, there are a few more for you to find


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yak Farm Pack Mission - Only at GAME (Xbox 360)

different price to online

Got Limited Edition [emoji2]

-----
I'm ready to Rock drink & crisps, Game doing update looks like it's on dial up....

Come on [emoji34]


----------



## Supine (Nov 27, 2014)

The AI is terrible in this game, much worse than FC3 if i remember correctly. 

Wherever you are hiding, kill one baddy and they all immediately know where you are. Very unrealistic.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 27, 2014)

Supine said:


> The AI is terrible in this game, much worse than FC3 if i remember correctly.
> 
> Wherever you are hiding, kill one baddy and they all immediately know where you are. Very unrealistic.


You need to use stealth kills (takedowns and knife throwing). Only kill someone when they are out of view from others, and hide the bodies when possible.


----------



## Supine (Nov 27, 2014)

Damn, subtlety isn't my strong point


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Was play FC2 last & this week FC4 looks great lots improvement from V2 

Look good on 360 must look epic on nextgen [emoji41]


----------



## elbows (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm having fun with it on the PC. There is plenty to do without having to be stealthy


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 28, 2014)

Throwing knives are a great addition.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 28, 2014)

The snowy bits remind me of Noone Lives Forever, which is nice.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 28, 2014)

I like the cross bow don't know how to unlock space to have gun & bow [emoji15]


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## dlx1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ruffneck  [emoji41] 
Watching now. I done that mission, I think I sold skins. 

I found a glider lastnight was on a mission was going to got back to it but couldn't find it again.

Also as I play I been waiting for a tune by banco de gaia start play [emoji3]


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 28, 2014)

if yoo at he world map andzoom in ittells you where you can find the animals you need to skin


----------



## 8ball (Dec 1, 2014)

I downloaded the demo thinking I had a key to Kyrat from my purchase of Far Cry 3. 

V. grateful if anyone has a spare..

 </shameless scrounge>


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Dec 9, 2014)

Heh!  Made it to the arena on Friday and I'm still there now! Great fun to be had.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 27, 2014)

Fucking eagles. What utter cunts. 

I'm playing on hard and these fuckers just turn up randomly and kill the fuck out of me!


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Played other day do the part were running about on acid.

Played this morn getting a bit same old same [emoji45] 

Have you tried using the machete on eagle?

Like part were a tiger helped me had to spin the ....... what they call things.


----------



## Voley (Dec 30, 2014)

Just got this today and played about 4 hours. Really enjoying it. Very similar to FarCry 3 but fantastic to look at and some nice new bits. I like setting swarms of bees on people.  And that gyrocopter's ace. I always thought the stealthy bits were the best in FarCry but having just pissed off an elephant by shooting it from a gyrocopter and it then destroying an enemy base I might be changing my mind on that.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 1, 2015)

Loving this, only got time to play at the weekends so making the most of it. Playing on hard and trying to take on all the bases unnoticed!


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 3, 2015)

Spent all day hunting......


----------



## Voley (Jan 3, 2015)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Spent all day hunting......



Easily done isn't it? I'm about 10 hours in and I've barely done any of the main story. I keep setting out with the intention of meeting the pirate radio bloke but end up setting some bait and next thing I've spent an hour or two culling a few endangered species. Done a couple of pretty tricky stealth 'Assassination' missions and some easier all-guns-blazing 'Eye For An Eye' ones that have been good, too, but mostly I just wander from one bit of animal carnage to the next. I love open world games for this. I can quite happily fanny about pointlessly with these, particularly when the scenery's so good.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 3, 2015)

yeah been walking from one place to the other as the crow flys. that way i bump into all kinds of things.. then kill them.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Killing tigers ;( 

Trying to unlock a better sniper rifle as still trying to take the fortress in stealth mode.


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2015)

When you kill something do you use its pelt or teeth or something to craft an item?

5 honey badgers for a new pair of trousers?


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 3, 2015)

yeah


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2015)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah


Cool.  They did that in AC4 as well. They hate animals.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 3, 2015)

Need to play game now, hunted all i can to max out stuff, now i need to do the fasion week ones to max the wallet etc.

was fun hunting with the Bow


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 3, 2015)

13 hours in and i'm 26%

awesome game


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 4, 2015)

So few more hours in, about to liberate the airport!

bought all the maps already, got my house back, been drugged a few times.

Oh and them masks, just so you know you can destroy them, not just collect them, there was one in a cave/cage and i stood there ages trying to figuer how to collect it, just bung a grenade in


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Airport mm I need travel more. 
Still trying to take the fort [emoji35]


Fort Name: Varshakot is hard to do stelth [emoji185]

On my way to Kyrat INTL airport


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 4, 2015)

I got 2 now, the more you do of the game the more easy they are to take.


----------



## Voley (Jan 4, 2015)

Honey badgers are becoming the bane of my life.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 4, 2015)

Voley said:


> Honey badgers are becoming the bane of my life.



There is a mission where you have to wipe them out.,,,,fucking loads of em


----------



## Voley (Jan 4, 2015)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> There is a mission where you have to wipe them out.,,,,fucking loads of em



With a rocket launcher? Yeah that's the one that's been driving me mad. Gave up on it and went back to the more sedate pastime of sniping enemies from miles away.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 4, 2015)

I have comeplete Act 2


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 4, 2015)

There is more Boobies now.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 4, 2015)

19 Hrs, 35% opened the North now.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 9, 2015)

finished main story, 26 hours, only 48.9% of the game!


----------



## Dandred (Jan 9, 2015)

Once I complete the main story I tend not to bother with the little tasks in games....


----------



## magneze (Jan 9, 2015)

Has anyone else tried the secret ending at the beginning? When Pagan Min has you round for dinner and asks you to wait whilst he tortures the other bloke ... do what he says ...


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 9, 2015)

I been doing main Side & other task like ripping down posters on my round & smashing masks I got one fortress still looking to unlock snipers rifle.

Not played on line yet


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Bob2009 / anyone 
Did you unlock many Signatures wepons?

Looking to get the Warrior Bushman & Predator


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 9, 2015)

magneze said:


> Has anyone else tried the secret ending at the beginning? When Pagan Min has you round for dinner and asks you to wait whilst he tortures the other bloke ... do what he says ...


Yes.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Finally got fortress Varshakot destroyed two alarm boxes got seen going to third box.

To add this wasn't a mission I drove pass thought I want take that.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 10, 2015)

dlx1 said:


> Bob2009 / anyone
> Did you unlock many Signatures wepons?
> 
> Looking to get the Warrior Bushman & Predator



got a few by doing mission i think? mainly stuck with main weapons, the good bow, sniper rifle, grenade luncher and machine gun....

never used one guns for hire token at all...


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 10, 2015)

Just stuck it on Ebay while there still going for decent money.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 11, 2015)

What do others have as their load out? 

I usally have the sniper M-700 with enhanced scope and silencer, the bow with added scope, the STG with added scope, and some hand gun with silencer and laser scope.


----------



## Voley (Jan 11, 2015)

Dandred said:


> I usally have the sniper M-700 with enhanced scope and silencer


That for long distance stealth stuff, an SMG with a scope and big clip for general mayhem, a signature machine-pistol thingy with a scope and the grenade launcher for when it really kicks off. Grenade launcher's excellent for stealth missions where you get discovered (most of them in my case) - one grenade takes out most bad guys, two takes out the heavily armoured blokes. It doesn't quite have the_ when-you-absolutely-positively-have-to-execute-every-motherfucker-in-the-room_ capabilities of the rocket launcher but then that means you don't blow your mercenary up all the time. I sometimes alternate the SMG with the shotgun.


----------



## moon (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm guessing this game has nothing to do with conservation


----------



## Dandred (Jan 11, 2015)

moon said:


> I'm guessing this game has nothing to do with conservation



According to the game, the evil bad guy loves herbal medicine and has bred loads of animals, like Rhinos, so he can get is drugs.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 11, 2015)

Whenever I try to take a check point or base, if I'm spotted I let myself get killed and try again. I imagine the time spent playing is nearly 100 hours. Still not over 28% and haven't got to the North yet.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Walk don't run crouch throwing knife are good to look how enemy walk take the one at back frist.  

Guess you know this.


----------



## Supine (Jan 11, 2015)

Do the eagle attacks add anything to the game? It pisses me off cos you get no warning and can't do anything about it. Pointless.

I'm enjoying playing but think I prefer FC3 for some reason.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 11, 2015)

I shot one with a Bow as it attacked someone else... well happy with that


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Eagle eat dead dog or animal then shot flaming arrow watch fucker BURN [emoji41] 

Run for tree if it's attacking you.


----------



## Chz (Jan 12, 2015)

Got a bit bored towards the end, it has to be said.

The Buzzsaw is practically cheating. There is no reason to take a sidearm other than the grenade launcher. I took the crossbow and sniper rifle (best regular one, *not* the Signature one) to go with those, but for general mayhem only the first two are important. Unlike in Far Cry 3, I never used the drugs except when animal hunting. It just wasn't needed with the ludicrously overpowered weapons.


----------



## Voley (Jan 12, 2015)

_Buzzsaw!?_ Fuck yeah.


----------



## Voley (Feb 3, 2015)

I've really been enjoying this lately. I'm about halfway through, having just opened up the North and done a couple of the more difficult bases. My stealth seems to be improving. I've taken a couple without being detected at all now. I did get an elephant to pitch in on one of them mind. Shot it in the arse a couple of times and it merrily rampaged through the whole thing taking two people out for me.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm doing the same as you Voley, I can only play at the weekends but I still won't take a base unless I get it unnoticed or no alarms. 

I can spend up to a hour trying to take on ebas eliek this, but it feels really worth while. Having the difficulty maxed out and setting personl goals to take out baes really makes this game last a long time.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 4, 2015)

And taking down posters bit dull but do on my travels.


----------



## Supine (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm at 56% but havn't even got to the north of the map yet. I think I've done about a third of the main missions. I like collecting crap and finding stuff


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 14, 2015)

it's about £28-£29 now on Xbone and PS4 well worth the money


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Took over my last tower today [emoji22] 

Been playing Banco in background [emoji41] 

Remix  (2015 Edit)
Banco De Gaia - Last Train to Lhasa


----------



## Supine (Feb 26, 2015)

67% in and i finally have the keys to the north. I'm sneaking around more, now that the game is a bit harder. Loving it


----------



## tommers (Mar 3, 2015)

I played a couple of hours the other day.

It's an ubisoft game isn't it?  Killing animals to make holsters and taking high points to see the surrounding area.  Even the skills you can get seem to be exactly the same as in Shadow of Mordor.  The industry is eating itself.


----------



## magneze (Mar 3, 2015)

Best weapon so far, as in Far Cry 3, is the sidearm grenade launcher. Once you have that and master using it then the game really opens up.


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 8, 2015)

magneze said:


> Best weapon so far, as in Far Cry 3, is the sidearm grenade launcher. Once you have that and master using it then the game really opens up.



Makes it a bit easy mode though. Jump in one of the buzzchopcopters and you can take most things out in a short amount of time with the grenade launcher. However, I am at peace with myself because it's fckin' awesome


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 9, 2015)

Enjoyed 3, well the first half, with Vass as the baddie. Have been playing 2 this last w'end and like it too. Accidentally just ordered up 4.
2 is great though as it seems to just be simple guns/baddies/exploring/rewards without the clutter of collecting, crafting, upgrading and climbing towers.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 9, 2015)

re bought it  however, started again on hard and doing it the opposite way to first time around

Already about 30% into it... lol


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 21, 2015)

Just killed Pagan Min. Bit of a weak ending....but then I have actually only completed 65% or so it says. Still, great game. 

However, REALLY disappointed in the multiplayer, that whole forced hunters vs. gunmen thing is bullshit. Could have been so much better.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 25, 2015)

I've enjoyed this, as has my kid. Getting to the end and closing in on Min... To keep my interest and help learn I started on easy setting, then moved on to normal, now I've got the ridiculously overpowered guns it could be time for hard settings...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2015)

Going cheap on the ps4 store this week. Tempting.


----------



## tommers (Mar 25, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Going cheap on the ps4 store this week. Tempting.


It's pretty good for dipping in,  killing some Tibetans and various bits of wildlife, and then zip lining down a mountain.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 25, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Going cheap on the ps4 store this week. Tempting.



Since when?  <checks out PS3 store>


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2015)

PS4 only I think.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 26, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> PS4 only I think.



I checked it out and they've dropped the price a bit but they'll have to go a lot further before I bother.
Still cheaper on Amazon.


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 29, 2015)

OK, I'm going to say it - I have no idea why you don't just put a bullet in Yogi and his mate's faces whenever you get the chance, rather than letting them drug you with a syringe over and fckin' over. They're a pair of cnuts and out of all the characters, deserve to meet their maker more than most.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 12, 2015)

Bought the season pass, was £16


----------

